# Silkworm Food Alternatives.



## notechistiger (Nov 10, 2008)

Heya,

I'll be getting some silkworms very soon, and, while I can feed them mulberry leaves while they're in season, I was wondering what options are available for the rest of the year?

I was looking at the Silkworm Chow from mulberryfarms.com, but I think it'd be cheaper to buy tubs of crickets then import that stuff whenever I need it. I did come across this website (see below), and was wondering if there was any merit in the methods provided?

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Silkworm-Chow

Thanks,
~ notechistiger.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2008)

You wont have silk worms for the rest of the year


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 10, 2008)

Why not? I know a few people that successfully breed them year round for their lizards instead of crickets. They all use silkworm chow.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2008)

Most people dont hatch the eggs until the next season. Too much effort.


----------

